# [SOLVED] Can't get wlan0 to appear.

## Forged

I have a PCI WLan-adapter attached to my computer but I can't get it to work. No wlan0 at all.

My adapter seems to be supported by ath9k.

/usr/src/linux/.config

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

03:07.0 Network controller: Retix Corporation Device 0029 (rev 01)
```

ifconfig -a

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.35  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::e2cb:4eff:fe3e:71e3  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e0:cb:4e:3e:71:e3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2855  bytes 1498419 (1.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3044  bytes 596505 (582.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 68  bytes 5928 (5.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 68  bytes 5928 (5.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 44  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

----------

## Gusar

How exactly did you determine at9k should be the right driver?

Anyway, post lspci -nn

----------

## Forged

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k/products/external#D-Link lists my adapter (D-link DWA-547) as compatible with the ath9k.

lspci -nn

```
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge [1002:5957]

00:02.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A) [1002:5978]

00:0a.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F) [1002:597f]

00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode] [1002:4390]

00:12.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

00:12.1 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller [1002:4398]

00:12.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

00:13.1 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller [1002:4398]

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller [1002:439c]

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383]

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller [1002:439d]

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384]

00:14.5 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller [1002:4399]

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration [1022:1200]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map [1022:1201]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller [1022:1202]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control [1022:1203]

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control [1022:1204]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670] [1002:9490]

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series] [1002:aa38]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 03)

03:07.0 Network controller [0280]: Retix Corporation Device [128c:0029] (rev 01)
```

----------

## Gusar

Ok, for some reason the machine mis-identifies the device. It should be 168c:0029, but what you get is 128c:0029. Have you tried a LiveCD/USB of some other distro to see if it works there?

One idea, no guarantee of success:

```
modprobe ath9k

echo "128c 0029" > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ath9k/new_id
```

----------

## Forged

Linux Mint 12 KDE LiveDVD shows the same thing.

```
03:07.0 Network controller [0280]: Retix Corporation Device [128c:0029] (rev 01)
```

EDIT: I did something I should've tried days ago, I switched the adapter to another PCI slot and this is the result of lspci -nn

```
03:06.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR922X Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0029] (rev 01)
```

Now ifconfig shows wlan0.

Thank you for your help.

----------

